# Thank You Coyotes you S.O.B's!



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Im so mad! We woke up early yesterday morning to two coyotes chasing three of my goats. Poor Shirley she got shredded. I didnt think it was too bad until we started shaving her and found that 75% of her body is shredded. The vet did what he could. Shes eating a little and can still poop and pee. Shes on banamine twice a day and antibiotics. Poor thing i have to flush all the wounds everyday. Still wondering if its better to put her down. Im gonna take it day by day. Is there any thing else i can give her for pain along with the banamine? Ill get more pics today. Too much goin on yesterday to get pics while the vet was here. Oh yeah its war! Coyotes its gonna start rainin lead!


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

What a horrible thing to wake up to. I pray she makes it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG!!! I am so sorry  That poor sweet girl  This is my biggest fear with having goats, coming out and finding something like this. So my heart goes out to you.
I don't know anything you can do other than keep the wounds clean & dry, and push the pain meds and antibiotics as much as you safely can.
Praying she'll pull through and made a full recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh how awful. I'm so sorry. I hope she pulls through for you. Banamine should do the trick.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow thats bad. Keep flushing with saline and peroxcide. 
Also we put bells on our goats to scare the wild beasts away. Also we lock ours up at night which may or may not be something you can do,


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! Poor girl. To have made it this far proves she's a fighter. How scary and sad. I lock all mine up at night because this is a huge fear of mine. Positive thoughts that your girl pulls thru and heals quickly. Dang


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

There's nothing more scarier than that!! I've been there and I understand the anger that comes with it Poor girl She's obviously a fighter and hopefully she will pull through.......coyotes better watch their backs!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

There was a group sounding off behind my pasture during the day yesterday!! They are awful this year!!! All of my goats have been moved to the pastured directly behind my house until we can get them under control.

Poor girl!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

You could also give meloxiocam,or some of Molly's herbals ow-ease I've heard good things about it, damn coyotes! Im So sorry she's going through such pain.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh no, that's horrible! Do you have LGD's out there with them? A place they can be in at night? Don't mean to sound rude, just thinking of things to help the situation. That poor girl, I'm so sorry you found her like that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry that happened..poor baby...I would be giving large doses of B complex and thiamine as well and wormer...the shock to her system, the stress I cant even imagine...her body will need the vit support and worm protection
I think I would be camping out tonight with rifle in hand...best of luck in getting a few of those savages..hang them on your fence as a warning..
Prayers sent for your gal...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

so sorry for you and her! Hoping for a recovery....

Oh, yeah, it'd be ON.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had a goat that was attacked, not by a coyote but by a dog, and he was really bad also, but came around. I was calling the vet every other day asking her advice. It took about a week before he would really eat. Just keep up with the antibiotics and flushing the wounds with water to keep dirt out. Don't use peroxide or alcohol since it kills the good healing cells as well as the bad germs. My vet gave me an antibiotic spray to put on his wounds several times a day. It looks bad but goats are tougher than we give them credit for.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Shirley was at my parents house. They have two acres and borrowed three goats to eat the weeds. They have been there for several months with no problems. They have a 5.5 foot v mesh fence. We have always been worried but I thought the fence was high enough. Apparently not! My dad was runnin out there with his rifle and the coyotes jumped the fence like it was nothing! So i brought them all back home but we have been having problems here too. We ran them off twice last night. Not sure what to do. We have live traps set and had leg traps set but we got in trouble :/ its hard to shoot our rifle because we are surrounded by houses. We are gonna try the shot gun tonight. Thats a good idea about the bells too. Gonna look into that. But i have 20 goats on 3 acres, its gonna sound like an orchestra!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened!!  I have heard that Wolf Pee is really good about deterring coyotes. Hope you can get this resolved!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor baby  I hope she pulls through for you!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your poor girl! 
I do hope she pulls through.

That's my biggest fear with my goats...predators!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope your girl pulls through. We have issues with coyotes too..


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How absolutely awful!  Poor, poor little Shirley. I pray that she will fight through this.

Coyotes shredded one of our little 3 month old Boer bucklings and ate him for breakfast 2 years ago  Poor little Brownie had fought with coccidia for 3 weeks before, and had just won. These darn coyotes are nasty creatures. The only thing worse would have to be a hyena


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sending positive energy to your girl. She has made it this far, and has the fight to live, so she should do well!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Poor thing, hope all goes well for you!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the hopes and prayers! I just got done workin on her its awful! Shes in so much pain and i have to clean and flush all the wounds poor baby  it smells like something dead too. I might have to take her in tomorrow to have all the dead flesh removed. Ugh









You cant see much because of all the silver spray but where that hole is its completely hollow. I could fit my fist inside there if i wanted too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh..Im so sorry...I know you will do all you can for her andmake the best choices...double hugs for both of you


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you im tryin its hard work keepin all the flies off and keepin her hydrated too. She doesnt want to eat much either.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Also the biggest bummer is these three were the only does i had bred by guinness before he died  soo sad


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I agree with your topic! Coyotes are always war at my farm they always slaughter the baby calves we lose 10% of what is born each year to them! Also a couple of weeks ago we lost 4 older lambs to them they pushed all 12 of them in the river and completely demolished them! All that was left was the hide, feet, and head! They are S.O.Bs and they see lead quite a bit around here!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so sorry! Praying that she pulls through. She's a fighter.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

So sorry, I hope she pulls through and has a full recovery. 
I hate coyotes, i know they need to eat too, but they can be so destructive to both wildlife and livestock. I am seriously going to start hunting them this year.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Poor baby. I'm sorry. I would take her back to the vet if it smells. I had a goat attacked by a rottie. We had drain tubes and had to cut half his tail off. He made it threw. It's the infections that will kill them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

perhaps bring her in the laundry room or somewhere the flies wont be so bad...keep hay in front of her...you might need to keep her on CDAntitoxin and thiamine until she is eating well..
here is a good electrolyte recipe goats seem to love...maybe it wil keep her hydrated
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Can I ask why you have that string in the hole?


----------



## RGGOATRANCH (Apr 1, 2013)

We ran a solar powered electric ribbon along the top and bottom of the outside of our fence after one jumped over. Has anyone tried the preditor light with any success. It is a red laser that is designed to scare them. Our neighbor has one and thinks that helps.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Can I ask why you have that string in the hole?


It's quite common to have a drain tube put in that will keep the wound open for flushing and healing (you don't want it to close before all the bad stuff is able to get out of the deep wound).

smshooter515:
Oh I am so sorry that had to happen to your baby girl. I hope she can heal up just fine and still be able to carry the kids to full term. Banamine works pretty good but I really hate having to keep them on it too long but in her case it would be better to risk the use for the comfort/benefit. I am sure your vet will suggest what they view the best and safest thing to use for her condition. I have used both banamine and metacam (meloxicam) when needed. The metacam I use when docking the lambs tails for a couple of days. I have heard good things about Molly's Ow-ease but I have never used it. Do they have you flushing with sterile saline?

I am a huge fan of giving oral vitamin C. I would give her one full desert spoon full once a day for at least 3 weeks. You can give vitamin C in additional to what other meds the vet may have her on.

I can not stand coyotes and knock on wood have been lucky this far. We lost one older kid two seasons ago that may have either been to a coyote or a certain individual, we never found out what really happened (long story). I have one Pyrenees and one llama which has helped greatly on keeping the coyotes at bay.

I really do hope she can recover fully. Best wishes and fingers crossed for her recovery.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Im soooo sorry! That is horrible! That is part of the reason I learned to trap. I dont lock my goats up at night, they have a shelter, but it makes me feel really safe having my donkey out there I hope for a fulk reacovry


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks all! Happybleats im gonna try that thank you i bought some electrolytes for goats today n she wouldnt touch it so i drenched it. Hopefully yours helps. Shes pretty big for my small laundry room but i go out several times to fly spray the silver spray seems to help too. Tomorrow if shes still doing ok im gonna make another trip to vet supply n gather some of everyones suggestions. Thanks for all your help n prayers. Also the vet said its just gonna smell until the infected necrotic tissue is gone. Im takin a little off at a time other wise its surgery and i dont wanna do that. Shes just prolly gonna be a pet now. Chances are slim she could ever have a healthy kidding or get pregnant again because while the vet was pulling away destroyed tissue he said it looked like mammary tissue  so far shes really sore but I dont think shes suffering so i still have hope she will recover okay. All your support helps and is greatly appreciated


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is in very good hands


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is so horrible. I hope you can lay waste to all those damned coyotes. 
I have faith that she will make it. 

I once had 2 stallions break loose, and they were fighting for a good long time before I was aware of it. One of the studs had half his face ripped off, and part of his chest. I didn't call the vet out, but I just clean his chest and stitched it back with fishing line. And for his face I flushed it out every day, and it was summer so I had a horrible time keeping flies off, so I had to squeeze maggots out of his face too. He pulled through and lived to be 18 while I had him, before I sold him to a ranch that works with autistic kids.

I didn't give him any pain meds, nothing. Just cleaned it several times a day and bubbled and squeezed maggots out with peroxide.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing a great job caring for her. You might need to get some LGDs for your livestock so you don't freak out your neighbors shooting in the middle of the night. We have 3 that earn their keep. Worth every penny. Wish my barn cats stayed on this side of the fence. The coyotes really tore up a couple of them real bad. Had to put one down. A couple of years ago when we had a horrible drought, we would see the coyotes in the middle of the day on the other side of our fence waiting for a free range chicken to fly over. They drove my dogs nuts. Almost mocking us. My husband would run for the shotgun and they would run off before he could shot them. Hope you get those coyotes.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Shirley seems to be in better spirits today  Gave her a CD&T and Tetanus anti toxin. Poor gal we had to make another incision so it could drain better and removed some more dead smelly tissue. It was pretty painful but she is tuff. Picked up some buckshot for the shotgun today. The hunt is on! Got one coyote so far hopefully many more! I keep telling Shirley its okay girl you'll be fine and revenge is sweet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is doing a bit better..: ) 

Gad you got one coyote back..soon you can line your fence with them : )


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry, poor girl. I hope and pray she pulls thru. Hunt them down!! I had two coyotes around when one of my goats got pink eye( was new to goats than). I think they could smell the infection. I've never seen any since, but do hear them some times. Only telling you this, in case the can smell her now, being injured.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh that poor doe! They will be back, of course. I have 3 miniature horses, they are very canine aggressive (Dude chased one of my dogs down when we were out there, so I keep the dogs close to me, lol). I have them in the pastures that are nearest the woods. Also, I have a female alpaca that is the "babysitter" for the "nursery". She makes quite a noise if something is not right. She would not be a deterrent for coyotes though.

Let the word out that you have coyote problems...I'm sure you'd get some help...we have hunters stop on occasion and leave their number to call if we need help. Thankfully, I've never needed them.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Got another coyote this morning!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

How is you goat doing?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Poor girl, poor you! Mornings are bad enough without something like that. Healing thoughts heading her way.

I have a good sized population of coyotes in my area but I have 10 big dogs that keep them away. My 2 Pyrenees protect while my 7 northern breed dogs howl whenever the coyotes come around and start howling. As soon as my dogs howl back, the coyotes scram. My dogs sound like wolves, which are natural enemies of the coyote. The coyotes don't hang around much any more.:ROFL::thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My son is rooting you on...hes keeping score on how many coyotes you get...: )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing ok and you got 2 coyotes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent for her, how horrible, hope she makes it through. You are doing everything right for her. 

Glad you got two of the coyotes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When we had a voat torn up we used warm water with a drop or two of dish soap betadine to make it a strong tea color. Wash it with a bottle that you can squeeze the water and keep it clean. Use Scarolet oil in it every time after wards. It will help keep the flies out and helps heal and it has a little oil in it to keep it from getting dry. Vet said never use peroxide on it. It will eat away at fhe new growth. CD anti toxin. Best of luck.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I cant believe what progress shes made today! Shes walking enough to get to food and water. I think shes gonna make it! Shes lost alot of weight in just a few days but i hope she will gain it back soon now shes able to walk. Still on banamine twice a day a has two more doses of exceed left. 

We hunted hard for coyotes tonight with no luck. Seems like we are seeing more in the morning. Good news all our neighbors are cheering us on because they would pet our goats every morning on their morning run. So they all have said we are welcome to hunt on their property. Yay!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here she is tonight! She looks great in this pic but actually a lot of what looks like belly is a lot swelling and edema. You cant see it here but from her chest all underneath her belly to her vulva is torn up.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow she looks a bit swollen but a heck of alot better, were all cheering her on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor sweet girl. 

Glad she is up and eating that is a good sign.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

poor girl!! she looks like a fighter though. cheering her on. keep up the great work with her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..great news...her beingup and moving will help healing too...Great job...Prayers being sent for continue healing !!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job! :thumbup: Great to hear that she is doing better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so glad she is doing better. Kudos to you for not giving up on her, and doing such a wonderful job taking care of her.  Keep after those coyotes!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a tough girl! Just keep swimming, Shirley....


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

3 coyotes down


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear she is fighting ! She knows you are taking great care of her and that you love her , this is the reason has found the strength to fight as hard as she has ! Bless her heart that she is walking and eating on her own. The circulation will help her alot.
Prayers she continues to improve everyday


----------

